# Replacement Engine Control Module with VIN programming ?



## jenom1957 (Dec 22, 2021)

I want to replace my 2010 Nissan Versa Engine Computer Module.(ECM)
Although it is around $70 in used, to work it needs to be reprogrammed to the car's VIN number, otherwise it won't be able to work with car's existing BCM (Body Control Module) (Immobilizer, etc....)
So far I have found Flagship One and ZappAuto only, selling VIN based pre-programmed ECM.
Any suggestion about other places ? Perhaps somebody in Canada ?
Thanks!


----------

